
Questioning the Lambda Architecture (2014) - jxub
https://www.oreilly.com/radar/questioning-the-lambda-architecture/
======
cube2222
If you’re interested in stuff like this, check out “streaming 101: the world
beyond batch”[1], it’s a great blog post series about exactly once event time
streaming.

And keep an eye on OctoSQL[2] too, as we’ll soon be making a big release
making everything streaming friendly (with pure sql obviously!).

We’ve been really inspired with articles like this one.

[1]: [https://www.oreilly.com/radar/the-world-beyond-batch-
streami...](https://www.oreilly.com/radar/the-world-beyond-batch-
streaming-101/)

[2]:
[https://github.com/cube2222/octosql](https://github.com/cube2222/octosql)

------
mtreis86
Why are developers continually attributing new meaning to old terms? This has
nothing to do with Lambda Calculus, anonymous functions, or Lisp. Why call it
Lambda Architecture?

~~~
nine_k
Because people tend to want a nicely-sounding, familiar-looking name. So they
reuse the same set of familiar words. They get overburdened with meanings, but
also even more familiar-sounding.

It takes some guts and talent to name something with an alien, original word,
like Google, or Atari, or Motorola.

~~~
dasil003
Google is derived from googol, Atari is a japanese word, not sure if Motorola
is derivative though.

~~~
voodoomagicman
I was curious too - "Paul Galvin wanted a brand name for Galvin Manufacturing
Corporation's new car radio, and created the name “Motorola” by linking
"motor" (for motorcar) with "ola" (from Victrola), which was also a popular
ending for many companies at the time, e.g. Moviola, Crayola."

------
dajohnson89
I really want to read this, but the column width is narrow, like a newspaper
column. Why is this format so popular?

~~~
jrochkind1
Doesn't look that way to me on MacOS Chrome or Firefox, the text width is
normal/typical.

------
loukrazy
Isn’t this basically part of CQRS?

~~~
rumanator
> Isn’t this basically part of CQRS?

We're you thinking of event sourcing?

[https://martinfowler.com/eaaDev/EventSourcing.html](https://martinfowler.com/eaaDev/EventSourcing.html)

